# Canada Pike fishing trips



## grnhead89 (May 22, 2014)

Guys,
Where have you been - either drive to or fly-in - that had quality pike fishing? We are looking to try a place next year. Any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

I follow Midnight sun trophy pike FB page looks pretty good


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

If you don't mind a twenty hour drive Lake of the Woods is about 50 mi. northwest of International Falls Minnesota. A bucket list fishery. Not only trophy northerns but smallies, musky, walleye and many others.
Google Indianhead Lodge/Ontario for a really nice place and people, everyone should do this at least once.


----------



## grnhead89 (May 22, 2014)

G.lock said:


> If you don't mind a twenty hour drive Lake of the Woods is about 50 mi. northwest of International Falls Minnesota. A bucket list fishery. Not only trophy northerns but smallies, musky, walleye and many others.
> Google Indianhead Lodge/Ontario for a really nice place and people, everyone should do this at least once.


Looked at their website - looks really nice - the drive is not a problem. Have you been to this place in the past ? I may have some additional questions for you.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been to Sportsmans Lodge on Little Vermillion Lake. Fly-in trip from Red Lake, Ontario. Been there four times. The pike fishing was outstanding. I quit going after 2010 trip but my buddies still go every other year. Their trip last summer didn't disappoint. If you are looking at a place where you could catch a pike of a lifetime it would be a place to consider


----------



## BronzeBackHunter (May 6, 2013)

Fireside Lodge in NW Ontario. Take a boat ride across the lake, then about a 45 minute ride through a small winding creek and you will arrive at Pike Lake. THe biggest pike we caught was 30", but saw someone catch a 37". 
Throw a Johnson Silver Minnow and you will catch pike after pike until your arm falls off.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wilderness North Outfitters out of Armstrong, ON. Cross the border in Grand Portage, head to Thunder Bay and drive about another 70 miles north to Armstrong. We have flown in every time. Musgrave Lake outpost, and there is also a short portage to another lake. Both lakes have 40+ inch northern and walleye become a nuisance. Also very remote, too far north for smallies and it stays light until about 11:30 pm. Very reasonably priced and truly untouched wilderness.


----------



## grnhead89 (May 22, 2014)

I really appreciate the replies so far - keep them coming. Thanks


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Ive been to Indianhead a dozen times. Feel free to PM or just ask here. If you go I have some gps waypoints. The drive isn't that bad all but the last hour are on U.S. Highways and if you get gas at International Falls you can avoid high dollar Canadian gas. 
Anyone going thru Chicago to anywhere up north is the worst. My advise is to avoid rush hour and just go straight thru and not use the bypass. The bypass is a parking lot 24/7. Have pulled my boat thru the loop at 70mph, just running with traffic.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

G.lock said:


> Ive been to Indianhead a dozen times. Feel free to PM or just ask here. If you go I have some gps waypoints. The drive isn't that bad all but the last hour are on U.S. Highways and if you get gas at International Falls you can avoid high dollar Canadian gas.
> Anyone going thru Chicago to anywhere up north is the worst. My advise is to avoid rush hour and just go straight thru and not use the bypass. The bypass is a parking lot 24/7. Have pulled my boat thru the loop at 70mph, just running with traffic.


Ha when I lived in MN I would just avoid the whole damn city! Take 74 to 39 and go through Rockford. Can maintain a steady 75-80 through most of IN and IL in those parts.....but as soon as you get to Sconnie better not be going more than 3 over, they love to pop out of staters


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Lake of the Woods would get my vote


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Check out Bushman Outfitters. I recommend Lake Evans. Trophy Pike at its best in Lake Evans. Been a few yeas since I have been there but there are some good ones there. Lots of walleyes also. Ken


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

Google Map Vermillion Lake, Sioux Lookout, ON... about 4 hours north of International Falls... I stay at Deerpath Lodge off rt 664 (between Hudson and Sioux Lookout) which fronts on one of the bays... big Pike, Smallies, Musky, Lake Trout... my avatar pic shows my biggest Muskie at 52.5" from that lake... I generally target the abundant smallmouth while on the lake but occasionally went after toothy critters. They have a lodge and several cabins for 4 to 12 people. Local guides available. Pretty remote but not primitive and not that many fisherman on the lake because most of the big lodges are on Lac Seul. Fished that area 15 years in a row, although I have not been up there for 4 years now.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I fished up in Sioux Lookout a couple times but it's been almost 30 years since I was up there. The fishing was good. Had many multiple muskie days plus some nice small mouth. Did pick up a few northerns also.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry. I checked out Bushman Outfitters and the correct website is http://www.bushlandadventures.com. This is a fly in trip to Lake Evans. I saw the biggest pike of my life caught there at 49" and well into the mid 30 lbs. If you want big pike Evans is the place to go. The Outfitter owner lives in the Cleveland area. Remote and rustic Evans will not disappoint you with pike or walleye.

Ken


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fireside Lodge is nice. That "pike" lake is really Muskie Lake, as it is a sanctuary. Barbless only. I've caught 35" pike and 43" Muskies there. Great pike and smallie fishing on the whole system. They gave a nice website. Firesidefishing.com. I think.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

If I want pike I just hit conneaut lake in Pennsylvania. We've caught 40 in one 8 hour day from 18 inches to 38!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Brian Whitehead up on Chipai Lake in Ontario......outpost but has running water inside and a shower. Place is AMAZING. They own over a million acres and most of it is fishable water. Our last trip we caught 18 over 40''. Biggest went 53½". Its seriously a place where every cast you could land a giant. I dont want to go anywhere else.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Those are Muskie sized Pike! I don't have a lot of experience in Canada having only fished a couple of places, But there aren't a lot of spots that suffer for great pike fishing if you hit them at the right time, and fish them in the right spots.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

GalionLex said:


> I have been to Sportsmans Lodge on Little Vermillion Lake. Fly-in trip from Red Lake, Ontario. Been there four times. The pike fishing was outstanding. I quit going after 2010 trip but my buddies still go every other year. Their trip last summer didn't disappoint. If you are looking at a place where you could catch a pike of a lifetime it would be a place to consider


I'll second this. Been going there since 2004. Brett Geary and family are top knotch


----------

